
Learn SQL The Hard Way - craigkerstiens
http://sql.learncodethehardway.org/
======
rednaught
I think Zed has found a great place to call home as I just realized he's
created his own brand with LxTHW. I can envision LxTHW having a bright future
with a lot of great topics awaiting his "Programming, Motherfuckers" attitude
and amazing productivity.

Has anyone taken his teaching his online course?

------
swah
A self motivation trick, posting those outlines? :)

